# 2002 7.3 diesel excursion



## Twizzle (Aug 29, 2011)

im currently plowing with a ram 2500 cummins with a 8' 6'' western stainless MVP3.....all i did to the ram was front timbrens and had no problems. I now have the opportunity to get a 2002 7.3 diesel excursion, it has the rough country 3'' lift. reading through this site ive read about the issue with the softer factory front springs......my question is does anyone know how the excursion with the rough country 3'' lift will be with the MVP3 ?? i was looking for the weight capacity of those springs but couldn't find anything. i do all commercial properties some very large parking lots. the EX would be great as it would be a daily driver for the family and plowing. thank for any info.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Air bags with a slight modification to the mounts to compensate for the lift would be your best bet.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Wow, that's going to be a whole lot of plow on an Excursion with a diesel that big. I have no idea what the front end rating is on that but I think that MVP weighs about double what that SUV is rated for


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

cwren2472 said:


> Wow, that's going to be a whole lot of plow on an Excursion with a diesel that big. I have no idea what the front end rating is on that but I think that MVP weighs about double what that SUV is rated for


Could you be talking aboot an Expedition (1/2ton chassis)?
Excursions are on a Super Duty based chassis and can handle what a SD pickup can.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

BUFF said:


> Could you be talking aboot an Expedition (1/2ton chassis)?
> Excursions are on a Super Duty based chassis and can handle what a SD pickup can.


I don't think a super Duty would be rated for that MVP with that heavy of a diesel engine, the excursion is 16 years old, and it's a heavier vehicle


----------



## Twizzle (Aug 29, 2011)

The truck I have that plow on now isn’t rated for that plow either, went with front Timbrems and haven’t had an issue. But seeing the EX is lifted the Timbrens won’t do anything.


----------



## scottr (Oct 10, 2013)

I agree with Buff, air bags would be a fast solution, the Dana 60 up front will hold up fine. Food for thought, I have the same axle and run a 810 power wing Blizzard plow, I have a 460 gas engine, not as heavy as your 7.3 but it's not light either. what I did was just add 2 leafs under the stock spring pack. You likely have 2 springs, unless your lift came with more. The springs I added were the 2 bottom ( with out eyes) leafs off a 93 bronco. My rig only drops about 1/2" in front when I lift my plow. Just an alternative to chew on.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

cwren2472 said:


> I don't think a super Duty would be rated for that MVP with that heavy of a diesel engine, the excursion is 16 years old, and it's a heavier vehicle


I had heavier plows than the MVP on all my Super Doodies with deezels.


----------



## skorum03 (Mar 8, 2013)

Twizzle said:


> im currently plowing with a ram 2500 cummins with a 8' 6'' western stainless MVP3.....all i did to the ram was front timbrens and had no problems. I now have the opportunity to get a 2002 7.3 diesel excursion, it has the rough country 3'' lift. reading through this site ive read about the issue with the softer factory front springs......my question is does anyone know how the excursion with the rough country 3'' lift will be with the MVP3 ?? i was looking for the weight capacity of those springs but couldn't find anything. i do all commercial properties some very large parking lots. the EX would be great as it would be a daily driver for the family and plowing. thank for any info.


We put the x-code front leaf springs in our excursion when we decided to mount a plow. that gave the front end about 3" of lift without doing anything else. That may be a solution to your problem if the rough country doesn't work for some reason.


----------



## Twizzle (Aug 29, 2011)

skorum03 said:


> We put the x-code front leaf springs in our excursion when we decided to mount a plow. that gave the front end about 3" of lift without doing anything else. That may be a solution to your problem if the rough country doesn't work for some reason.





skorum03 said:


> What plow did you install and how much did the front end drop? Did you have any issues running a plow on the Ecursion?


----------



## Twizzle (Aug 29, 2011)

What plow did you install and how much did the front end drop? Did you have any issues running a plow on the Excursion?


----------



## skorum03 (Mar 8, 2013)

Twizzle said:


> What plow did you install and how much did the front end drop? Did you have any issues running a plow on the Excursion?


8'2" VXT, with the upgraded leaf springs the front end didn't drop hardly at all even with the plow all the way up. I can try to find a picture for you. Had zero issues with it. Less than 3" of snow I didn't even really need 4 wheel drive. Only complaint was rear visibility but with some extra back up lights it wasn't an issue.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BTW, if you don't want to sacrifice ride quality, air bags are your friend, as Buzz stated. 

Far superior to Timbrens.


----------



## Twizzle (Aug 29, 2011)

If you can find a pic that would be great thanks. And thanks for all the info guys.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

I think that's built on a F250 platform. The airbags will be better than the timbrens. And it's nothing to replace front springs in that.


----------



## AllenCab (Aug 26, 2018)

Randall Ave - I see your knowledgeable posts and wonder if you have an automotive shop. I have two Chevy 6.5 diesels that either need work or a trip to the junk yard (head gasket on one and rod knock in the other).

I’ve also found a 2002 Ford 7.3 I might buy and would like gone over.

I’m in Morris County too - Pequannock.

Thanks in advance...


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

I am more into bigger stuff, and I"m kinda like a specialty repair shop. I do the stuff other guys do not want to do. And I do a lot of on site road service.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Randall Ave said:


> I am more into bigger stuff, and I"m kinda like a specialty repair shop. I do the stuff other guys do not want to do. And I do a lot of on site road service.


Bigger stuff like that lawnmower road call from last week?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Busted air lines to the rear boom support, at least it stopped raining when I was done. I know, not big enough.







Worked on a Pontiac Solstise Saturday, he owns the lawn mower. Waiting for the feedback, 95.00 an hour to fix a mower.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Randall Ave said:


> Waiting for the feedback, 95.00 an hour to fix a mower.


I actually didn't think that was that unreasonable for road service, even on a mower


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

cwren2472 said:


> I actually didn't think that was that unreasonable for road service, even on a mower


He owes me around three thousand right now, another guy on the easy payment plan. The secretary says that we are not a repair facility anymore, we are now a lending institution that performs some truck repair. OK lets get the train back on it's tracks. The problem I think with the Excursion is the rear windows are never going to not be fogged up. And with the stiff front springs, the ride is going to be horrible for a family cruiser, otherwise I see no problems with it.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Randall Ave said:


> Busted air lines to the rear boom support, at least it stopped raining when I was done. I know, not big enough.
> View attachment 183250
> Worked on a Pontiac Solstise Saturday, he owns the lawn mower. Waiting for the feedback, 95.00 an hour to fix a mower.


Won't be impressed until you fix the air brakes on this... Thumbs Up


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Philbilly2 said:


> Won't be impressed until you fix the air brakes on this... Thumbs Up


That would charged at $110/hr


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

BUFF said:


> That would charged at $110/hr


And just wait till you see the bill for mileage


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Philbilly2 said:


> Won't be impressed until you fix the air brakes on this... Thumbs Up


Only the , Lowest Bidder, gets to work on that.


----------

